# Paypal



## virus000 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi fellas,
I am a registered ebay buyer and i do lot of shopping sometimes on ebay.com(US).Now it requires paypal money,It gets very hard to transfer the amt from Bank to Paypal a/c.Now i own a IDBI International ATM cum debit card and it does have 3 digit code but no expiry date.I tried to add the card to paypal and it doesnt accept .It says This credit card has been refused by the bank that issued your credit card.Now i need some paypal money.So is there any alternate ways where we get our paypal account credited when payment is done??
I opened the IDBI a/c for that purpose and its card doesnt seem to help when im in dire need of paypal money.What may be the problem?
Is it the paypal that's not accepting debit card or the bank that's denying access to paypal.Im frustated with both  What should i do?
Thanks


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 6, 2010)

i don't know abt debit card...u can make a credit card...
otherwise earn some money online


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2010)

I think paypal has the option of bank transfer(if you have internet banking)


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 7, 2010)

I have read somewhere that payapl accepts SBI Yuva card...on dp forum


----------



## virus000 (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmm...Earning money may take time and credit card isnt my option.Well,i do have internet banking but im unsure the bank allows transfer to paypal..
yeah..if any card that paypal is ok with,i think i'l go with that as well.
Thanks for the help guys.Krishnandu,jayant & walkmanguru...Thanks a lot


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 8, 2010)

ur welcome


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2010)

HI folks,

Paypal currently doesnot accept Indian Debit cards. I have tried Axis Bank international debit card, SBI Gold international debit card, HDFC Gold International Debit card and failed and had it confirmed from many other forums. So there you go , that is yet simply not possible, but might be in future.

Remember what you own is a 'DEBIT' card and not a 'CREDIT CARD' . In the first line you mention you own a atm cum debit card, but in the subsequent line you call it a credit card  . 

Next , your possible options.Kindly query your bank if they offer any virtual credit cards ( VCC ) , similar to HDFC Banks 'netsafe' option ? If they allow this facilty of generating Virtual Credit Cards from your online account you can easily generate these cards online and add funds / purchase from paypal/ebay without much hassle.

IN the event idbi doesn't support , I would suggest you get HDFC account as HDFC supports generating this virtual credit cards for safe online shopping and they work just perfectly at paypal. I have ahd my paypal account verified using this hdfc netsafe ( also known as netsafe ) card and have subsequently used netsafe cards to make many purchases online using netsafe card along with paypal.

Hope that helps.

*www.hdfcbank.com/personal/payments/netsafe/netsafe.htm


----------



## pushkar (May 3, 2010)

> Paypal currently doesnot accept Indian Debit cards


Did they change the policy recently? I used to use my PNB Debit card with Paypal, and I made around 10-15 payments through paypal using that debit card, but I lost the card around 2 months ago. Now, Paypal doesn't accept my new (re-issued) PNB debit card.

>:[


----------



## lspachuau (Jan 18, 2011)

Did someone use Sbi Yuva card for paypal


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

As long as it's a VISA card we should be able to use it whether its a Credit or Debit card.

P.S- I don't reccomend to use Debit card though as we have to enter PIN number. I know the connection is HTTPS but still I am not fully happy of it


----------



## digit_hpt (Feb 26, 2011)

virus000 said:


> Hi fellas,
> I am a registered ebay buyer and i do lot of shopping sometimes on ebay.com(US).Now it requires paypal money,It gets very hard to transfer the amt from Bank to Paypal a/c.Now i own a IDBI International ATM cum debit card and it does have 3 digit code but no expiry date.I tried to add the card to paypal and it doesnt accept .It says This credit card has been refused by the bank that issued your credit card.Now i need some paypal money.So is there any alternate ways where we get our paypal account credited when payment is done??
> I opened the IDBI a/c for that purpose and its card doesnt seem to help when im in dire need of paypal money.What may be the problem?
> Is it the paypal that's not accepting debit card or the bank that's denying access to paypal.Im frustated with both  What should i do?
> Thanks


Hi friend

Paypal has recently changed its policies, you not cannot use PP to buy anything, you can just get the money in your PP account and then you have to transfer it to your bank account within 7 days.

Check it you might have got the email for it also.


----------

